# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Only got 1.9 hours of sleep last night.

## Puffin

I went to bed at 11:30 after watching a movie. I got into bed and relaxed, but I couldn't seem to fall asleep. I tossed and turned for two hours before getting up and quickly logging onto Dreamviews. I then went back to bed after a few minutes, for another hour, and got up again because I still couldn't sleep. I got some wierd tooth ache after that, so I went to the bathroom and flossed, and brushed my teeth, and it disappeared. But I still couldn't sleep.

This getting up and going back to bed went on and on, until 4:30 in the morning. That was the last time I got into bed, and I probably fell asleep at around 5:00. I got up at 6:55 today for school. However, I'm not tired at all (unless I'm just imagining it).

My questions:
*1.* If I didn't get much sleep last night, why am I functioning as if I'm not tired at all?
*2.* How long would it take to WILD during a nap if I only got that much sleep last night?
*3.* If I'm not feeling tired now, will I end up crashing later on?

----------


## Xei

What you've done is called powernapping. I've had to do it a couple of times at uni. You shouldn't feel tired, although your mental facilities might be a bit more sluggish.

----------


## Puffin

I just looked power napping up; it does seem like what I did.

----------


## Folqueraine

I do it on some Sunday evenings, i.e. I go to bed super late despite working early, and I'm fine at work, but I know it must be a one-time experiment. You'll need a normal amount of sleep on the next few nights to make up for that.

----------

